# Herf with Carlito Fuente in Memphis



## Bigcatohmy (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Bigcatohmy (Jan 19, 2012)

i can't post links yet.... grrrr


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

That must have been a great time!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Good times, Good times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pick anything up special?


----------

